# wer steckt hinter 0151 - nr.



## sina0010 (9 März 2012)

Hallo an alle, Frage wer steckt hinter 0151 Nummern und wie kann man kündigen oder die Nummer sperren lassen auf dem Handy sodaß keine SMS mehr kommt ?


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2012)

0151 ist ein Rufnummernblock der Telekom >>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Mobilfunkmarkt#Vorwahlen
SMS einer einzelnen Nummer kannst Du meines Wissens nicht sperren


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2012)

Das geht nur, wenn Du auf dem Handy ein Tool laufen hast, das die SMS prüft.


----------



## Nanni (9 März 2012)

Jüngere Samsung-Handys haben eine integrierte Sperrliste, in der man solche Nummern sperren kann.

Menü
-> Einstellungen
  -> Anwendung
    -> Nachricht
      -> SMS
        -> Nummer Sperren
          -> Nr. eingeben
Optionen -> speichern


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2012)

Ja su a neimodisch Zeigs gibds dozu heid scho ....


----------



## Nanni (9 März 2012)

Ich hab das nur mal erwähnt, da dies auf dem Beipackzettel, der sich Bedienungsanleitung nennt, nicht aufgeführt ist.


----------



## jakestyler (6 April 2012)

iPhone-Nutzer können mit dem Tool iBlacklist und Jailbreak Personen blockieren.



> Im Alternativ Appstore => *Cydia* wurde ich in Bezug auf Anrufblockierung fündig. *iBlacklist* nennt sich das genial Tool, mit dem schnell und einfach Anrufe geblockt werden können. Die “Trail” Version ist kostenlos. Mit Ihr können 2 unterschiedliche Rufnummern oder auch SMS SPAM blockieren! Wen also nicht nur Anrufer sondern auch Gewinnspiel SMS nerven der ist hier doppelt richtig.
> *Die Konfiguration:*
> Ist denkbar einfach! *iBlacklist* starten, und die Schwarze List öffnen. In die *General BL* navigieren (kann umbenannt werden) und eine Nummer hinzufügen. Diese kann entweder manuell eingegeben oder aus dem Telefonbuch oder auch der Chronic hinzugefügt werden. Und nun nur noch *Speichern*!
> *Tipp:* Versucht es mir der Nummer eurer Freundin/Freund
> ...


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2012)

Den Tipp für Jailbreak kann ich nicht ruhigen Gewissens unkommentiert stehenlassen. Jailbreaks bringen in der Regel mehr Probleme, als Nutzen. Gerade unerfahrene Nutzer sollten die Finger von derartigen Spielereien lassen.


----------



## jakestyler (7 April 2012)

Okay, dann bin ich wohl zu erfahren  Passiert ist bei mir nie etwas  Kommt aber auch davon dass ich ihn zwingend brauche


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2012)

Wofür kann man einen Jailbreak "zwingend" brauchen?


----------



## jakestyler (7 April 2012)

Unlock


----------



## jakestyler (7 April 2012)

Gut die andere Möglichkeit wäre gewesen, Telekomnutzer zu werden, aber das werde ich nie machen!


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2012)

Muss jeder selbst wissen. Zumindest hier hat die Telekom das mit weitem Abstand beste Netz.


----------

